# Extreme Networks Summit 200 VLAN issues -HELP



## motionUK (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello,

Basically I am trying to create two VLANS on a layer 3 managed switch, one for FTPES and another for browsing using an Extreme Networks Summit 200.

I am using a Cisco WAG320n ADSL router to connect to internet.

When I connect the uplink port on the switch to the LAN port on the router I get connectivity to the internet only on the default VLAN ports and not on either of the VLAN's that I have created.

I have used the following commands on the vlan:

create vlan media
configure vlan media ipaddress 172.16.17.33 255.255.255.224
config vlan default del ports 1-8
config vlan media add ports 1-8
enable dhcp ports 1-8 vlan media
config vlan media dhcp-address-range 172.16.17.34 - 172.16.17.41
config rip add vlan all
save
yes

I have also tried to add the uplink port to the VLAN and that did not provide internet access. I also cannot ping either VLAN's from the router.

Any help would be gratefully received.

Rergards


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

do both vlans exist on the port connecting to the router? They should


----------



## motionUK (Jan 8, 2013)

Firstly many thanks for your reply!

I did that at first but then took them off the uplink port, in this case port 25.

When you say exist on the port do you mean tagged?, as in 801.2q? If so then yes, both vlans are tagged to the port connected to the router.

Here is an ipconfig from the switch if it helps....

Summit200-24:10 # show ipconfig
IP Routing : Enabled
IPmc Routing : Disabled
Use Redirects : Disabled
RIP : Enabled
DVMRP : Disabled
PIM : Disabled
OSPF : Disabled
IRDP : Disabled
BootpRelay : Disabled
Route Sharing : Disabled
Multinetting : Disabled
Std Multinetting: Disabled
NAT : Disabled
VRRP : Disabled
IP-SUBNET-Lookup : Run-Time[Disabled: 0] Config[Disabled: 0] 
IpOption LSRR : Enabled
IpOption SSRR : Enabled
IpOption RR : Enabled
IpOption TS : Enabled
IpOption RTRALT : Disabled
Route Add Action: Clear-All
IP Down Vlan Action:\0x09Forward
LPM-routing : Disabled [Inactive]


ARP:
\0x09ARP Timeout : Enabled [20 minutes]
\0x09Maximum Entries : 8192\0x09\0x09Max Pending Entries : 256
\0x09IPARP AddrChecking : Enabled
\0x09IPARP Refresh : Enabled

IRDP:
\0x09Advertisement Address: 255.255.255.255 Maximum Interval: 600
\0x09Minimum Interval: 450 Lifetime: 1800 Preference: 0

IGMP:
\0x09Query Interval: 125 sec
\0x09Max Response Time: 10 sec
\0x09Last Member Query: 1 sec

IGMP Snooping:
\0x09Router Timeout: 260 sec
\0x09Host Timeout: 260 sec
\0x09Igmp Snooping Flag: forward-all-router
\0x09Igmp Snooping Fast Leave Time: 1000 ms
\0x09Igmp Snooping Proxy : Enable 
\0x09Igmp Snooping Flood-list : none 

\0x1b[7mPress <SPACE> to continue or <Q> to quit:\0x1b[0m\0x1b[2K

VLAN IP Address 

Flags nSIA nLRMA nLeMA 

Default 0.0.0.0 / 0 
EUf-----sB-uRPXM------i----------- 0 0 0 

media 172.16.17.33 /27 
EUf-----s--uRPXM------ir---------- 0 3 0 

browsing 172.16.17.65 /27 
EUf-----s--uRPXM------ir---------- 0 3 0 

Flags: (A) Address Mask Reply Enabled, (B) BOOTP Enabled
(b) Broadcast Forwarding Enabled, (D) LDP Enabled, (d) DVMRP Enabled
(E) Interface Enabled, (e) ESRP Enabled, (f) Forwarding Enabled
(g) Ignore IP Broadcast Enabled
(h) Directed Broadcast Forwarding by Hardware Enabled
(i) IGMP Enabled, (I) IRDP Advertisement Enabled
(l) Forwarding LPM-routing Enabled
(M) Send Parameter Problem Enabled, (m) Multicast Forwarding Enabled
(nLeMA) Number of Learned Multicast Addressess
(nLRMA) Number of Locally registered Multicast Addresses
(nSIA ) Number of Secondary IP Addresses, (o) OSPF Enabled
(P) Send Port Unreachables Enabled, (p) PIM Enabled, (q) ISQ Enabled
(r) RIP Enabled, (R) Send Redirects Enabled
(T) Time Stamp Reply Enabled, (U) Interface Up
(u) Send Unreachables Enabled, (V) RSVP Enabled, (v) VRRP Enabled
(X) Send Time Exceeded Enabled
Summit200-24:11 # 

Any ideas would be really gratefully received

regards


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Tagged is when you go between switches. Same switch they are untagged. Port going to the router should not be a uplink but a port like a pc connects to. It should be untagged.

You simply want both vlans existing on the port going to the router so both vlans have internet access


----------



## motionUK (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in getting back, and again thanks for your input..

Firstly sorry for the use of the term "uplink" port, its a gigabit port separated from the 24 x rj45 100mb ports. Im assuming with it being gigabit that this is the port to use to the router so it can _handle_ the 100mb ports together.

When I tried to add the ports untagged the switch came back insisting that the ports needed to be tagged to be added to port 25.

I was a tad surprised as my understanding of tagging is that it adds a header frame at layer 2 so that you can have VLAN's that span across different switches. As you correctly suggested I am NOT moving between switches, only virtual routers inside a managed switch.

Unfortunately the manual tends to loose me at times and I have a understanding at Comptia Network+ level.

The physical router works at RIP Version 2 so this is the routing protocol that I wanted to use to dynamically fill the routing table, I have told both of the virtual routers on both VLANS to work on RIP version 2 and told both virtual routers their network IP and mask that I wanted, 172.16.17.x with a /27 mask. The first virtual router sits on IP 172.16.17.33 and the second on 172.16.17.65.

I enabled ip forwarding but then this where it fell down.

1) Only the default LAN connects to the internet.
2) Neither VLAN does.

As per your comments I now need to work on this weekend of somehow telling the switch to add port 25 to both VLAN's and hope this resolves my issue.

If I work out the command to do so I will post on this thread to help others with Extreme Networks switches.

Beyond this I really thank you for your time and support in nudging me in the right direction and helping me be aware of the terms that should or should not be using, Appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"Im assuming with it being gigabit that this is the port to use to the router so it can handle the 100mb ports together."

Incorrect. Use one of the 100mb ports

"When I tried to add the ports untagged the switch came back insisting that the ports needed to be tagged to be added to port 25"

Correct because this is a uplink port which you can't use for pcs/routers but only to connect another switch.


----------



## motionUK (Jan 8, 2013)

Again thanks for your support, 

I must be missing something here...

read your notes regarding:

_Wand3r3r "Im assuming with it being gigabit that this is the port to use to the router so it can handle the 100mb ports together."

Incorrect. Use one of the 100mb ports__

"When I tried to add the ports untagged the switch came back insisting that the ports needed to be tagged to be added to port 25"

Correct because this is a uplink port which you can't use for pcs/routers but only to connect another switch. _


and also tried your suggestion:

_Wand3r3r Tagged is when you go between switches. Same switch they are untagged. Port going to the router should not be a uplink but a port like a pc connects to. It should be untagged.

You simply want both vlans existing on the port going to the router so both vlans have internet access _

So I connected the router to the switch using a 100mb port, in this case port 24, the final 100mb port on the switch.

I added port 24 to VLAN media untagged, and then attempted to do the same with VLAN browsing and got this response from the switch:

----------------------------------
* Summit200-24:9 # config vlan browsing add ports 9-16, 24


ERROR: There is a protocol conflict with adding port 24 untagged to
vlan "browsing". Either add this port as tagged or remove
it from the other vlan where it is added untagged.


* Summit200-24:10 # 

------------------------------------


looking at the PDF for the switch it states


Only one VLAN using untagged traffic can be configured on a single physical port.


If you can either spare the time or the patience with me on this that would be really appreciated.


Regards


----------

